# Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€



## rebell96 (26. Juni 2012)

*Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Hallo auche einen gamer pc wo man Battlefield 3 und Gta 4 auf hoher auflösung gut drauf spielen kann bitte helf mit einen möglichst guten ( zu dem Preis) Computer zusammenzustellen wenn es geht alle sachrn mit links


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Das ist schwer, denn BF3 ist recht Grafiklastig, und GTA 4 ziemlich CPU-lastig.

Hast Du irgendwas, das Du weiter verwenden kannst? Festplatte oder Laufwerk oder so?


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Mein Gott Softy,

ja bist Du denn gleichzeitig in mehreren Paralleluniversen?  Unverschämt schnell! Ey, chill mal deine Basis (soll heißen : Werde mal ein bißchen langsamer)

In 14 Tagen machste dann die 30K


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. Juni 2012)

Rosi, der Post war wirklich unnötig und unlustig. Hilf lieber dem TE anstatt dich hier profilieren zu wollen.

@Topic: Bei dem Preislimit wirst du da starke Abstriche machen müssen, ohne vorhandene Teile kannst du Full HD oder volle Details abhaken.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

@ Redbull

Will mich nicht profilieren. Der Post war auch nicht unlustig. Ansonsten hast ja Recht. Bei dem Preislimit sehr starke Abstriche!

Sollte zumindest etwas vorhanden sein, was der TE weiter verwenden kann.


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Ansonsten würde ich es so machen:

CPU: Intel Core i3-2120, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed 
 Board: ASRock B75M, B75
 RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) 
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s
 NT: Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 
µATX Gehäuse: Sharkoon MS 140 
 Graka:  Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-09-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk

Müsste so ungefähr hinkommen.


----------



## Sysnet (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Hm, evtl. lieber ein AMD Phenom II X4 965 bei dem Preislimit als ein kleiner Intel i3. Gerade bei GTA bietet der wohl Vorteile.


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. Juni 2012)

Nein, er war nicht auch nur ansatzweise witzig. Ich gehöre selbst zum Milieu dass deine Sprachwahl nutzt (  ), aber das hat hier nichts zu suchen. Dafür gibts die Rumpelkammer.

Softy hat mal wieder ne gute Konfig rausgehauen, da gibts kaum was zu optimieren. Wäre immernoch gut, wenn der TE uns sagen könnte ob er alte Teile mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Hut ab, Softy. Bin momentan so auf den i5 fixiert. Korrektes System für unter 500,-. Sogar noch Luft nach oben


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Danke erstmal
Kann ich denn dort battlefield 3 auf hoher auflösung spielen


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Ja, BF3 wird damit sicher auf "high" Settings gut laufen 

Auch GTA4 ist damit gut spielbar, wenn Du nicht gerade den iCEnhancer Mod installierst und es mit der Sichtweite nicht übertreibst


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

habe mal ne frage geht das Setup:

Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz 99,90
Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I32100) | Geizhals Deutschland
 USB3.0 bulk 9,40
3,5" (8,89cm) Revoltec Procyon 2.0 schwarz USB3.0 bulk - Hardware,
 Sharkoon MS140 Mini Tower 27,52
Sharkoon MS140 Mini Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks
 ASRock B75 Pro3-M, B75 (PC3-12800U DDR3) 60,30
ASRock B75 Pro3-M, B75 (PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
 Cougar A400 400W ATX 42,94
Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals Deutschland



 Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 DiRT3, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort 146,68
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 DiRT3, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-17-20G) | Geizhals Deutschland
 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 32,80
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks
 LG Electronics GH24NS Schwarz 15,46
LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Juni 2012)

Bei der Grafikkarte kannst du 15 Euro sparen, indem du die Lite Retail Variante nimmst. Das gesparte Geld kannst du dann in in vernünftiges Gehäuse wie z.B. das Sharkoon T28 stecken, da hast du mehr von.


----------



## ЯoCaT (27. Juni 2012)

I know das es sch... rüber kommt sowas in einem pc forum zu posten wobei ich selber pc spieler mi herz und seele bin aber kauf dir doch ne konsole.. (xbox360/ps3)


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*



			
				ЯoCaT;4340470 schrieb:
			
		

> I know das es sch... rüber kommt sowas in einem pc forum zu posten wobei ich selber pc spieler mi herz und seele bin aber kauf dir doch ne konsole.. (xbox360/ps3)


 
Richtig, das ist schei ße.  Er möchte einen PC. Wobei ihm auch klar sein muss, dass es keinen "Gaming" PC für 500€ geben kann. Aber selbst der 500€ PC hat immernoch mehr Leistung als eine fünf Jahre alte Konsole, vor allem, da nächstes Jahr die nächste Generation erscheinen wird.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> vor allem, da nächstes Jahr die nächste Generation erscheinen wird.


 
Das ist aber immer noch ein Gerücht. Weder Microsoft noch Sony haben das bestätigt.


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber immer noch ein Gerücht. Weder Microsoft noch Sony haben das bestätigt.



Aber die Zeichen sind unabstreitbar. Es sind bereits Konzeptzeichnungen aufgetaucht, EA, THQ, Activision und Ubisoft haben bestätigt dass sie bereits für die Next-Gen Konsolen entwickeln, und zu guter Letzt gehen beide auf das Ende ihres jeweiligen Lebenszyklus' zu, insbesondere die 2005 erschienene Xbox 360.

Außerdem zählt die Wii U auch als Next-Gen Konsole, und die erscheint bereits im November diesen Jahres


----------



## ЯoCaT (27. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber immer noch ein Gerücht. Weder Microsoft noch Sony haben das bestätigt.



Ich würde nie ne konsole kaufen alein wegen solchen perlen wie cstrike.. War halt nur ne idee weil er wenig geld hat und dann spiele spielen will diea auch fuer konsole gibt (500 is ja nicht wirklich viel fuer ein "gamer" pc)


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Außerdem zählt die Wii U auch als Next-Gen Konsole, und die erscheint bereits im November diesen Jahres


 
Der Witz war gut.


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

welche Sachen kann ich denn dabei verbessern weil das sind ja gerade so 500€ und ich möchte ja mehr leistung haben also wenn ich noch 75 € dazugeben wird der dann besser


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Für ~75€ mehr gibt es den i5: Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

ok also geht das setup das ich hier geschrieb nhabe und dann soll ich mir einfach den I5 holen ??


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Ja, kannst Du so bestellen 

Der i5 ist zukunftssicherer, und Du kannst in 2 Jahren oder so einfach eine neue schnellere Grafikkarte einbauen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Deine Entscheidung. Ein Zweikerner reicht zwar aktuell noch für alles aus, aber mit einem Vierkerner bist du langfristig besser aufgestellt.


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

und sind denn die ganzen sachen gut denn ich glaube ich kaufe mir lieber einen vernünftigen so für 600-650€ also könnt ihr mir wohl noch ein paar andere Sachen dareinbringen die den PC noch besser machen also so bessere Grafikkarte oder ein besserers motherboard halt solche sachen


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

kennste denn noch ne bessere Krafikkarte oder sowas


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Ja, da gibt es nach oben hin fast kein Limit.

Eine Stufe höher gäbe es eine HD7850 oder HD7870: Produktvergleich Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-00-20G), Sapphire Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

passt das denn alles zusammen ich glaube ich nehme die HD7850


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Ja, passt alles 

Hier eine Performanceübersicht zu den Grafikkarten: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

ok aber wenn ich das normale setup nehme kann ich dann die spiele trotzdem in einer guten Grafik spielen


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Wie hoch ist denn die Auflösung Deines Monitors?


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

ich habe einen 20 Zoll Monitor


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Ich glaube 1680x1050





Softy schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn die Auflösung Deines Monitors?


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Dann reicht die HD6870 auch gut aus. Daher würde ich den i5 + HD6870 kaufen.


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

und die festplatte geht die


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

geht das cover denn ??


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Vermeide bitte Doppelposts.

Welche Festplatte meinst Du? Und was meinst Du mit Cover?


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Sharkoon MS140 Mini Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

*[FONT=Calibri, serif]mediamax 1,5 TB Festplatte mit 3,5": Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör[/FONT]*


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Ich habe das Gehäuse schon live gesehen, und fand es für den Preis gut. Eine Nummer größer gäbe es ein ATX-Gehäuse, z.B. das Cooltek K3 Evolution USB3.0

Die Festplatte kenne ich nicht


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

und die festplatte ??


----------



## Recaptcha (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Wenn du 600€ anstatt 575€ ausgeben könntest würdest du warscheinlich bf3 auf ultra/high schaffen.
Also hier z.B:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220289650054519fa0b42501e91c95cba24ca4be08db3


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

ich glaube aber das ich mir die Festplatte doch lieber bei Amazon kaufe weil ich da 1tb für 60€ bekomme


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Welche? Link bitte  Ist wahrscheinlich ne 5400 U/min Kröte...


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Diese
http://www.amazon.de/mediamax-TB-Fe...14?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1339265956&sr=1-14


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Was ist denn Mediamax?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist denn Mediamax?


 
Dachte ich mir auch. 

Steht da ein Hersteller oder irgendwelche Angaben zum Produkt? Ich würde das nicht kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Das wird bestimmt ein altes Modell von Seagate sein oder eine Samsung F2 wenn man Glück hat.


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

1. Keine Marke angegeben

2. Unseriöser Preis

3. Unseriöse Garantiebeschreibung: "6 Monate Garantie REFURBISHED! Sie bekommen 2 TB!!!!!"

4. "Refurbished" Product = Defektes B-Ware Gerät

Ich komme also zu dem Schluss: Finger weg!


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Der gleiche Shop will 104€ für Windows haben. 
Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit OEM inkl. Service Pack 1 [Neueste Version]: Amazon.de: Software


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

welche Festplatte empfehlt ihr mir denn sollte 1tb haben und nicht also teuer


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Nimm einfach die günstigste.


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*



rebell96 schrieb:


> welche Festplatte empfehlt ihr mir denn sollte 1tb haben und nicht also teuer



1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/7d9ff8220bf5cf896fac2b783eb321045db752056d8e6b93427


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Ich würde beim Gehäuse zum Asgard Pro greifen, als HDD die größere aber kaum teuere Spinpoint nehmen und den Service Level Gold rauswerfen, der Rest passt


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

was ist denn bei dem Gehäuse so anders ich habe nämlich ein knappes Beuget





ich111 schrieb:


> Ich würde beim Gehäuse zum Asgard Pro greifen, als HDD die größere aber kaum teuerSpinpoint nehmen und den Service Level Gold rauswerfen, der Rest passt


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*



rebell96 schrieb:


> was ist denn bei dem Gehäuse so anders ich habe nämlich ein knappes Beuget


 Das Asgard Pro bietet USB 3.0, das NT wird am Boden installiert und muss daher nicht die warme Luft des PC absaugen, Kabelmanagment, mehr Plätze für Lüfter und nimmt fast jeden CPU Kühler auf


----------



## rebell96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

ok muss ich mal gucken 





ich111 schrieb:


> Das Asgard Pro bietet USB 3.0, das NT wird am Boden installiert und muss daher nicht die warme Luft des PC absaugen, Kabelmanagment, mehr Plätze für Lüfter und nimmt fast jeden CPU Kühler auf


----------



## rebell96 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

geht diese Festplatte :
http://www.amazon.de/SEAGATE-Cheeta...13?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1340869309&sr=1-13


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Nein, das ist eine SAS-Festplatte, Du brauchst eine mit SATA-Schnittstelle.


----------



## rebell96 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Welche ist denn gut und günstig


----------



## Recaptcha (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Diese hier ist ganz gut:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p619005_1000GB-Samsung-Spinpoint-F3-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*



Recaptcha schrieb:


> Diese hier ist ganz gut:
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p619005_1000GB-Samsung-Spinpoint-F3-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html


 Der Link stimmt nicht. Die Samsung Spinpoint F3 ist ganz flott


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Falscher Link, kannst auch ne Barracuda nehmen oder ne Spinpoint


----------



## rebell96 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

habt ihr auch einen Link davon??


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s


----------



## rebell96 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

das sind ja nur 3gb/s ist das nicht etwas wenig


ich111 schrieb:


> 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*



rebell96 schrieb:


> das sind ja nur 3gb/s ist das nicht etwas wenig


 
Eine HDD reizt nicht einmal Sata I aus, da möchtest du sagen, dass Sata II zu wenig sei?

Selbst Sata II ist schon overkill für eine HDD.

Eine HDD kann mit Sata III nichts anfangen. Das ist nur ein Marketing-Gag. Gewinnoptimierung durch die Leute die sich zu wenig informieren.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Ich erkäre es dir mal an einem Beispiel: Ein Auto dass maximal 60 km/h fahren kann kann auch nicht schneller fahren wenn man es von der Landstraße auf die Autobahn setzt, genau wie Festplatten, die schaffen einfach nur eine maximale Übertragungsrate, die and der Grenze zwischen Sata 1 und Sata 2 (3 Gb/s) liegt, da hilft auch eine flottere Schnittstelle (sata 3) nichts. Sata 3 bei Festplatten ist nur Marketing und hat 0 Auswirkungen auf die Leistung


----------



## rebell96 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

also lohnt es sich nicht diese Fetsplatte zu kaufen 





ich111 schrieb:


> Ich erkäre es dir mal an einem Beispiel: Ein Auto dass maximal 60 km/h fahren kann kann auch nicht schneller fahren wenn man es von der Landstraße auf die Autobahn setzt, genau wie Festplatten, die schaffen einfach nur eine maximale Übertragungsrate, die and der Grenze zwischen Sata 1 und Sata 2 (3 Gb/s) liegt, da hilft auch eine flottere Schnittstelle (sata 3) nichts. Sata 3 bei Festplatten ist nur Marketing und hat 0 Auswirkungen auf die Leistung


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Die Spinpoint lohnt sich schon, weil die einfach recht flott ist (also die Platte selbst)

Es gibt natürlich unterschiedlich schnelle Festplatten, so sind die Green oder Eco Modelle langsamer als die normalen


----------



## rebell96 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

ist das setup denn jetzt ok und kann ich damit auch die guten Spiele spielen??

Und wieviele FPS habe ich bei Battlefield wohl ?





Softy schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich es so machen:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i3-2120, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed
> Board: ASRock B75M, B75
> ...


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Auf "high" Settings wird BF3 damit flüssig laufen. Genaue fps kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ich schätze so 50-60fps


----------



## rebell96 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Wie teur sind denn dann die ganzen sachen zusammen 





Softy schrieb:


> Auf "high" Settings wird BF3 damit flüssig laufen. Genaue fps kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ich schätze so 50-60fps


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Zusammenzählen musst Du schon selber  Das schaffst Du schon


----------



## coroc (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Ich schätze knapp 600€, natürlich Kahns auch etwas meehr oder weniger sein, aber das sollte hinhauen


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Hier ein Warenkorb von mindfactory.de: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder incl. Zusammenbaue bei hardwareversand.de: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Morgen,

Hab mal den letzten Tropfen aus den €500,- rausgequetscht und noch nen Core i5 rausgeholt

Intel Core i5-2320, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80623I52320) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASRock H61M-HVS, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-09-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Western Digital Caviar Green 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD5000AZDX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hanjung Ares T1 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Rasurbo Real&Power 350W ATX 2.3 (RAP350) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mfg


----------



## rebell96 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Reichen denn 350w aus bei dem Netzteil ??





Seriousjonny007 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> Hab mal den letzten Tropfen aus den €500,- rausgequetscht und noch nen Core i5 rausgeholt
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Für ein paar Euro mehr bekommst du die 450 Watt Version.
Rasurbo Real&Power 450W ATX 2.3 (RAP450) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## rebell96 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

reichen auch 400W weil ich habe noch ein altes  Zuhasue





Threshold schrieb:


> Für ein paar Euro mehr bekommst du die 450 Watt Version.
> Rasurbo Real&Power 450W ATX 2.3 (RAP450) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## FreezerX (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

400W sind ausreichend, falls es ein brauchbares Netzteil ist. 
Daher ist wichtig zu wissen, welches Netzteil Modell du genau hast.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*



rebell96 schrieb:


> reichen auch 400W weil ich habe noch ein altes  Zuhasue


 
Sag mal was das für eins ist. Also Hersteller und Modell.
Und schau nach ob es PCIe Stromstecker hat.


----------



## rebell96 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

ich kuafe mir loieber dirket ein neues





Threshold schrieb:


> Sag mal was das für eins ist. Also Hersteller und Modell.
> Und schau nach ob es PCIe Stromstecker hat.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## rebell96 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

würde es einen unterscheid machen wenn ich 75€ meehr drauflege oder nicht??


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Also Gamer PC für 575€ statt 500€?


----------



## rebell96 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

ja oder macht das nicht wirklich einen untertschied





Threshold schrieb:


> Also Gamer PC für 575€ statt 500€?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Das weiß ich so nicht. Wie sieht denn deine Zusammenstellung jetzt aus?


----------



## rebell96 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Warscheinlich das
CPU: Intel Core i3-2120, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed 
 Board: ASRock B75M, B75
 RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) 
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s
 NT: Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 
µATX Gehäuse: Sharkoon MS 140 
 Graka:  Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-09-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk

oder das

Intel Core i5-2320, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80623I52320) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASRock H61M-HVS, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-09-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Western Digital Caviar Green 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD5000AZDX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hanjung Ares T1 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Rasurbo Real&Power 350W ATX 2.3 (RAP350) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Threshold schrieb:


> Das weiß ich so nicht. Wie sieht denn deine Zusammenstellung jetzt aus?


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2012)

Um Gottes willen, nimm das erste!!!  

Ich würde mir den i5 nicht durch so billige Teile ersparen wollen. Oder du legst halt ein paar Euros drauf...


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Um Gottes willen, nimm das erste!!!
> 
> Ich würde mir den i5 nicht durch so billige Teile ersparen wollen. Oder du legst halt ein paar Euros drauf...


 Kann dir nur zustimmen: Das erste und wenn es noch geht den Intel Core i5-2320, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80623I52320) | Geizhals.at Deutschland reinbauen


----------



## rebell96 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

geht der auch Intel Core i5-2500K - 3,3 GHz Quad-Core (BX80623I52500K) Prozessor 5032037011662 | eBay weil heutzutage kann ja kaum ein spiel 4 kerne benutzen und ist das dann nicht günstiger (habe keine anhung davon)





ich111 schrieb:


> Kann dir nur zustimmen: Das erste und wenn es noch geht den Intel Core i5-2320, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80623I52320) | Geizhals.at Deutschland reinbauen


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Die "K"-CPU's sind eigentlich zum übertakten gedacht, aber den könntest Du auch einbauen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2012)

Der macht keinen Sinn, weil man die schönen Features nur mit einem Z Mainboard nutzen.kann.


----------



## rebell96 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Also reicht das erste setup um gta iv und battlefield zu zocken


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

GTA4 ist recht CPU-lastig, da würde ich den i5 mit reinpacken. Dann passt das


----------



## rebell96 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

mal ne frage kann man den *Intel Core i5-2320*

übertakten??


Softy schrieb:


> GTA4 ist recht CPU-lastig, da würde ich den i5 mit reinpacken. Dann passt das


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Nein, das geht nur mit einer CPU mit "K" im Namen, außerdem brauchst Du ein Z75- oder Z77-Chipsatz Board  (oder P67 oder Z68 oder Z77 für Sandy) und einen guten CPU-Kühler.


----------



## rebell96 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

reicht das dingen denn jetzt zum zocken oder brauche ich noch was


Softy schrieb:


> Nein, das geht nur mit einer CPU mit "K" im Namen, außerdem brauchst Du ein Z75- oder Z77-Chipsatz Board  (oder P67 oder Z68 oder Z77 für Sandy) und einen guten CPU-Kühler.


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Der i5 hat mehr als genug Dampf, und eine schnellere Grafikkarte ist halt im Moment nicht drin. Die Zusammenstellung passt schon so


----------



## Sysnet (2. Juli 2012)

Für GTA würde ich in dem Preisbereich einen AMD Phenom II X4 965 (Vier-Kerner) deutlich vor dem Dual-Core i3 vorziehen!

Nimm den i5! Der hat für alles Power genug. Wirst es sicher nicht bereuen.


----------



## rebell96 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

.......http://geizhals.at/de/759350


----------



## rebell96 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

kann ich das nicht besser nehmen:
ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Softy schrieb:


> Der i5 hat mehr als genug Dampf, und eine schnellere Grafikkarte ist halt im Moment nicht drin. Die Zusammenstellung passt schon so


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Klar kannst Du das auch nehmen, kostet halt wieder einen 10er mehr. 

Außerdem brauchst Du dann ein ATX-Gehäuse, z.B. das Xigmatek Asgard Pro.


----------



## rebell96 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

passen alle Sachen auch hier rein??
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Strike-X ONE Midi-Tower - black


Softy schrieb:


> Klar kannst Du das auch nehmen, kostet halt wieder einen 10er mehr.
> 
> Außerdem brauchst Du dann ein ATX-Gehäuse, z.B. das Xigmatek Asgard Pro.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*



rebell96 schrieb:


> passen alle Sachen auch hier rein??
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Strike-X ONE Midi-Tower - black


 
Sicherlich. Ob das Gehäuse allerdings qualitativ oben ist bezweifel ich.


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Ja, da würde alles reinpassen.


----------



## rebell96 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Also ist das Cover besser??
Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Softy schrieb:


> Ja, da würde alles reinpassen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Du kannst auch das nehmen.
Cooler Master Elite 431 mit Sichtfenster (RC-431K-KWN1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## rebell96 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Also kann ich den kompletten PC so bestellen??


*Intel Core i5-2320, 4x 3.00GHz, 155€*

Intel Core i5-2320, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80623I52320) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


*ASRock B75 Pro3 65,95€*

ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


*G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB 34,98€*

G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


*Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 42,95€*

Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Xigmatek Asgard Pro 39,69€*

Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 1GB GDDR5134,50*

Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-09-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz 14,95€*

LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*5in1 Card Reader schwarz 7,99€*

Ultron UCR 75in1 Card Reader schwarz, USB 2.0 (42565) | Geizhals Deutschland


*1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s 69,54€*



http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Sieht alles prima aus. Kannst Du so bestellen


----------



## rebell96 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Oder gibt es noch verbesserungsvorschläge??


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Der Rechner ist vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis schon sehr gut 

Noch schneller wird es nur, wenn Du mehr Geld locker machst, z.B. für eine HD7850.


----------



## rebell96 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

wie viel teuere würde denn dannn der pc werden??





Softy schrieb:


> Der Rechner ist vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis schon sehr gut
> 
> Noch schneller wird es nur, wenn Du mehr Geld locker machst, z.B. für eine HD7850.


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Diese hier könntest Du nehmen: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-00-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## rebell96 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Wie sieht es aus  mit diesem Setup ??


_Intel Core i5-3450
ASRock H77 Pro4
8GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3 1333MHz CL9
Xigmatek Asgard II
SuperFlower 450W
LG GH22NS50
WD Caviar Blue 500GB
Sapphire HD6870_


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Nimm ein anderes Netzteil.


----------



## rebell96 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

welches kannste mir denn empfehlen





Threshold schrieb:


> Nimm ein anderes Netzteil.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Du hattest doch schon das Cougar A genommen. Wieso willst du das nicht mehr?


----------



## rebell96 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Nochmal ein neues Setup geht das auch wieder??


Intel Core i5-3450 Box 170€
Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

asrock b75 pro 3 68€
ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB 35€
G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower 29€
Xigmatek Asgard II schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sapphire HD6870 142€
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-09-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz 16€
LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 9€
Ultron UCR 75in1 Card Reader schwarz, USB 2.0 (42565) | Geizhals Deutschland

TP-Link TL-WN821N Netzwerk W-LAN USB Adapter 300 MBit 10€
TP-Link TL-WN821N Netzwerk W-LAN USB Adapter 300 MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Cooler Master GX-Lite Series 500W 40€
Cooler Master GX-Lite Series 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-ASAB/RS-500-ACAB-l3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*1000GB Samsung Spinpoint 70*

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html












 Insgesamt 447€


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Wieso wechselst Du ständig das Netzteil? Das Cougar A400 ist gut und reicht völlig aus.


----------



## rebell96 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

ka weil ich denke das das nicht reicht aber geht denn das setup


Softy schrieb:


> Wieso wechselst Du ständig das Netzteil? Das Cougar A400 ist gut und reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Der Rechner wird unter Last etwa 225 Watt ziehen, das Cougar A400 reicht aus


----------



## rebell96 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

also ein anderes Netzteil und dann ist der PC gut??


Softy schrieb:


> Der Rechner wird unter Last etwa 225 Watt ziehen, das Cougar A400 reicht aus


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Ja, sonst sieht alles geschmeidig aus 

Du kannst ja auch das Cougar A450 nehmen, falls Du Dich mit der 400 Watt Variante unwohl fühlst. Bringt ja nix, wenn Du ständig in Angst lebst, dass Dir die Kiste jeden Moment um die Ohren fliegt


----------



## rebell96 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

ist das hier eigendlich besser Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (11188-22-20G) | Geizhals Deutschland


Softy schrieb:


> Ja, sonst sieht alles geschmeidig aus
> 
> Du kannst ja auch das Cougar A450 nehmen, falls Du Dich mit der 400 Watt Variante unwohl fühlst. Bringt ja nix, wenn Du ständig in Angst lebst, dass Dir die Kiste jeden Moment um die Ohren fliegt


----------



## FreezerX (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Ja, die HD6950 OC ist schneller. Die Differenz dürfte bei 15% liegen.


----------



## rebell96 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

lohnt sich das wirklich??





FreezerX schrieb:


> Ja, die HD6950 OC ist schneller. Die Differenz dürfte bei 15% liegen.


----------



## rebell96 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

braucht man das denn oder machen die 15% kaum was aus





FreezerX schrieb:


> Ja, die HD6950 OC ist schneller. Die Differenz dürfte bei 15% liegen.


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Wie hoch ist denn die Auflösung Deines Monitors?


----------



## rebell96 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

1680x1050





Softy schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn die Auflösung Deines Monitors?


----------



## rebell96 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

und bring das viel??





Softy schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn die Auflösung Deines Monitors?


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Für die Auflösung Deines Monitors würde die HD6870 schon gut ausreichen 

Eine HD6950 wäre da fast schon etwas oversized.


----------



## rebell96 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Hallo ich habe leider nochmal mit meinen Eltern gesprochen und die meinen das ich nicht 600€ für einen PC ausgeben solle max. 550€ kann mir eventuell nochmal einer einen PC zusammenstellen?? 

Bitte


----------



## rebell96 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Geht wohl dieser PC??


https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2205c54546525f511c798c28b4b158e28166d0f42cd99


----------



## rebell96 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

oder ist diese zusammenstellung besser??

i7 sandy bridge 2600k 3.4 GHZ (Overclockable to 5GHZ)
8GB RAM (up to 16GB MAX)
500 GB 7200RPM Hard Drive
Nvidea GTX 550 ti 1GB graphics card
ASUS P8H61-MLE USB3 Motherbored


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Netzteil würde ich tauschen z.B. gegen ein Cougar A400 oder A450.

Top-Blow Kühler sind konstruktionsbedingt immer etwas schwächer als Tower-Kühler, daher würde ich eher z.B. einen EKL Alpenföhn Brocken nehmen.

Rest:


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*



rebell96 schrieb:


> i7 sandy bridge 2600k 3.4 GHZ (Overclockable to 5GHZ)
> 8GB RAM (up to 16GB MAX)
> 500 GB 7200RPM Hard Drive
> Nvidea GTX 550 ti 1GB graphics card
> ASUS P8H61-MLE USB3 Motherbored


 
Ist das ein fertig Rechner?

Leider fehlen angaben zum Netzteil, Gehäuse, CPU-Kühler und Laufwerk.

Da sieht man, wie unausgewogen das ist. 260 Euro CPU, aber 100 Euro Grafikkarte. Da sollte einem ein Licht aufgehen. Normalerweise kostet die Grafikkarte (deutlich) mehr als die CPU.

Des Weiteren verstehe ich das 'up to 16GB' nicht.


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Des Weiteren verstehe ich das 'up to 16GB' nicht.



= aufrüstbar bis 16 GB.

Lass mich raten, da steckt ein LC Power Super Silent mit "600 Watt" drin


----------



## rebell96 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

kannste mit denn die verbesserungen auch als link schicken welche gut dafür sind??





Softy schrieb:


> Netzteil würde ich tauschen z.B. gegen ein Cougar A400 oder A450.
> 
> Top-Blow Kühler sind konstruktionsbedingt immer etwas schwächer als Tower-Kühler, daher würde ich eher z.B. einen EKL Alpenföhn Brocken nehmen.
> 
> Rest:


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p672727_450W-Cougar-A450-80--Bronze.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p495169_EKL-Alpenfoehn-Brocken-AMD-und-Intel.html


----------



## rebell96 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

ja ich habe mir ein video angeguckt und da gab es diesen PC als fertigen PC wollte mal nur so fragen 


DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ist das ein fertig Rechner?
> 
> Leider fehlen angaben zum Netzteil, Gehäuse, CPU-Kühler und Laufwerk.
> 
> ...


----------



## absde0 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC für  500€ /+-75€*

Hallo ich würde es so machen https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f8423d780cda2588b28ee9aff5bc98434885d9c45a Hast eine Quad - Core CPU und ne HD 7850 recht sparsam und gute Leistung , aber nur mit 1GB VRam dafür 20 € günstiger als eine mit 2 GB. Sollte aber reichen außer bei hohen Auflösungen, Mods oder recht hoch aufgelösten Texturen könnte es knapp werden. Das Board bietet nur Sata 3GB ports und nur USB 2.


----------

